# Scaffold pole table legs? Any experience



## Chris_Pallet (28 Oct 2020)

Good morning, 

So I've been looking around for dining table legs, I like the look of the ones on the normal sites as shown in the picture. 

I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience with these with regards to fixings, weight limit and fitting direct without any bracing etc? 

Any advice or recommendations greatly appreciated.. 
Thank you


----------



## Cabinetman (28 Oct 2020)

Well I might be missing something but it says half inch or three-quarter inch pipe, so no, not remotely suitable for a dining table, somebody on one side of the table cutting his steak up and everybody’s wine glasses would go over.


----------



## mynamehere (28 Oct 2020)

This stuff is a bit bigger as in normal scaffolding tube sizes, not expensive either!






All Tubeclamps | Scaffolding Supplies Limited







www.scaffoldingsupplies.co.uk





Cheers!

Ferenc


----------



## porker (28 Oct 2020)

As above, normal scaffold tube is much thicker than 3/4" (19mm), more like 48mm. Real scaffold pipe would be stiff enough if that is your thing. I've seen people use this for benches etc. The restoration couple on YT built something similar for an outside BBQ


----------



## flying haggis (28 Oct 2020)

ADILS white, Leg - IKEA I have used these in the past they are strong and cheap


----------



## Cabinetman (28 Oct 2020)

Re the Ikea legs, I was asked to rectify a kitchen table that was made like this, it was a long one with 6 of these things, it’s fundamentally a poor/weak design, it will rock. Sorry but you will be disappointed with it. Ian


----------



## flying haggis (28 Oct 2020)

the table I am using at present with the computer on is made with the Ikea legs a is as solid as a rock so I dont share your concerns. I concede that any table will move slightly when the legs are fixed at the top and are not cross braced but probably 90% of tables in britian are made this way


----------



## Farm Labourer (28 Oct 2020)

I was asked to make one for last Christmas. It's in Norfolk, Flying Haggis but not in my house! It's stable but I did brace the underside of the top which was reclaimed bowling alley floor, with steel bars that also pick up the legs.


----------



## Chris_Pallet (28 Oct 2020)

Some really great advice re diameter of legs, I'll take that into consideration. 
I'll look at thicker sturdier and the brace. 
Cheers for the info 
Really appreciate it....


----------



## Chris_Pallet (28 Oct 2020)

Farm Labourer said:


> I was asked to make one for last Christmas. It's in Norfolk, Flying Haggis but not in my house! It's stable but I did brace the underside of the top which was reclaimed bowling alley floor, with steel bars that also pick up the legs.
> 
> View attachment 95304


Very nice, great job


----------



## scotrodg (29 Oct 2020)

A number of options available from this mob as well...





Purchase scaffold table frames and desk frames - Simplified Building


Purchase a scaffold table frame for your home or office. Perfect for an industrial looking pipe desk for your office or table for a modern living space. Purchase online or talk to a project specialist today.




simplifiedbuilding.co.uk


----------



## Linwoodjoinery (29 Oct 2020)

what about hairpin legs?


----------



## Chris_Pallet (29 Oct 2020)

Linwoodjoinery said:


> what about hairpin legs?


I'd personally like wooden legs, but the wife has decided the style she wants, so it's my job to source them lol


----------



## TJC (29 Oct 2020)

The a12 oval plates are better for tables than the round ones. 

Last year we made 20 or so tables for a trade show, they can wobble a little, as any table with 4 legs and no bracing will, but I was pleasantly surprised how stable they were. Alvin key clamps are a good supplier.


----------



## TJC (29 Oct 2020)

Also, if you are doing something larger that you want to brace diagonally you can get things like this;


----------



## Ollie78 (29 Oct 2020)

I just bought some galvanised tube and wall mounts for some monkey bars I am making for the kids in the garden. These guys were the cheapest I could find. Hand Rail Tube | Steel Tube for Tubeclamps | 33.7MM

I got 33.7 mm tube. It is remarkably thick walled and very strong. They have tons of sizes and brackets.

Ollie


----------



## skeetstar (30 Oct 2020)

Cp, I used those black pipe things you refer to for making shelf racking. They look ornate, but the paint finish isn't that durable. I think the trader just gives them a spray over with black top coat, no primer or anything.

Scaffold legs are easy to make. Most traders will cut to length for virtually nothing. 
The slimmer tubes makes for something more elegant, and as folks say, a bit of ingenuity and you can find ways of braci g easy enough. 

I've also used legs from the hairpin leg company. Company a very different look, but quality product which won't disappoint.


----------



## TJC (30 Oct 2020)

If you want black legs you can get black anodised available off the shelf too, from theatrical supply companies, much harder wearing than paint. Never seen anodised couplers, those you would have to paint.


----------



## Jarhead1009 (30 Oct 2020)

I have made them im the past with key clamp and they are fairly stable, I also made the one pictured below from 1/2” bsp pipe, one of the benifits is that it is easily levelled as the fittings are all threaded together!
Also comes in 1” plus if you want something more sturdy.

pipe ordered cut to length from
Www.Pipeworksuppliers.co.uk

also worth mentioning i hd to clear lacquer the black iron pipe too.

hope this helps!


----------



## Farm Labourer (30 Oct 2020)

> I've also used legs from the hairpin leg company. Company a very different look, but quality product which won't disappoint.



Same here - v impressed with the product, it even came with quality screws!


----------



## Droogs (30 Oct 2020)

A few years ago I did a dinning table using scaffold poles. the table was only going to be used occasionally and so would not be left in situ. Eventually I came up with a design that had 2 triangular topped 3 legged pedestal couch end/side tables onto which the dining table top could be placed being locked into position by the triangle side tops fitting in housings on the under side, with the apex pointing into the middle.
The side tables had a scaffold tube pedestal and a hex shaped boss at the bottom into which I fitted 3 scaffold legs. The hole for the legs was made using a deep hole-saw using a pre-made guide to give me the angle I wanted. In order to get a good fit for the scaffoled tube when inserted I set the hole-saw teeth to match the thickness of the tube. It did take a while to do the boss but once done I drilled through the boss and tube and then secured on final fitting with epoxy and with a screw that was covered by a plug. 
The feet were made of the same wood as the tops and made large than the tube and basically hammered in as though making a dowel. Then they were shaped with a rasp and sanded and then marked off and cut to get the pedestal level and perpendicular. The table top was hinged in the middle so as to fold away for storage when not needed and had a long bar that was fitted into mortices on the inside of the apron to prevent sagging. The feet of the table when all assembled had 2 pointing outwards and 1 straight to the middle at each end.


hth


----------

